
Microsoft Edge Platform Data - rayshan
https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/platform/data/
======
canacrypto
According to this API Usage list, 0% of the scanned sites use the little known
"padding" css property. Did someone double check this before publishing?

~~~
spdustin
The others have it: "padding" is one of many so-called "shorthand properties",
and the data does in fact indicate usage of the _actual_ (non-shorthand)
properties for each of them.

------
SunboX
Just to remember you: Low usage of a CSS property, or an API, does not mean no
one wants to use it. It can simply mean, that people just cant use it, because
of missing browser support

------
atonse
This is such a great idea, do other browser vendors have this data available
to developers?

After refined, data like this can be so valuable in many super-useless debates
that we web developers have.

~~~
RobAtticus
Chrome has some similar stats:
[https://www.chromestatus.com/metrics/css/popularity](https://www.chromestatus.com/metrics/css/popularity)

~~~
jongalloway2
This is great. Looks like Chrome's stats are sourced from anonymous user
tracking, whereas Edge's come from crawling top websites.

It'd be interesting to see an analysis comparing the two. Theoretically, they
should be pretty similar, right?

------
postinacomment
I think the top 9 APIs that Edge implements that aren't defined in the spec is
a good example of Microsoft fucking up.

Edit: After looking at the visualization data, it looks like Google is fucking
up too.

